# Adding drops through foam



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I made the decision to go with 2" foam and WS inclines and now I don't see a good way to drill through all that foam to add wire drops without using a very large drill. I have to drill at least 2 1/2".


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hutch said:


> I made the decision to go with 2" foam and WS inclines and now I don't see a good way to drill through all that foam to add wire drops without using a very large drill. I have to drill at least 2 1/2".


Through foam?

Just start a pilot hole and use something to poke through the foam?
A rod of some sort? Make the end pointed?
Cut and old wire cloths hanger?

You should be able to poke through foam pretty easy?

Why wouldn't this work, you really don't need to drill? 
Am I missing something? :dunno:


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah, there's plywood underneath the foam. After posting and thinking some more, I guess it's not a big deal to drill large hole away from the track and run the wire through a groove to the track. Then I can just fill the hole and the groove with something.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hutch said:


> Yeah, there's plywood underneath the foam. After posting and thinking some more, I guess it's not a big deal to drill large hole away from the track and run the wire through a groove to the track. Then I can just fill the hole and the groove with something.



You did not mention that.
Some just build on top the foam, nothing underneath.
That is a good reason you can't poke through it.:smokin:

Can you drill up from the bottom then just poke through the foam?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Drilling from the bottom sounds like to much work. My back can only take so much of that.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Why don't you just buy a long drill bit?
They aren't that expensive?

Maybe borrow one from someone?
It would be easier to run the wires like that, instead of running them under the rail?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Where do they sell long drill bits the size of 22 AWG wire or there abouts?
Never mind I found a 1/8" extra long at sears. I thought it would be something I would have to order.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

An 1/8" 12" long should work?
If that is not big enough one of the larger ones should be good?

If not they have this 1/8", 5/32", 3/16", 1/4", 5/16", 3/8", & 1/2" for (w/t the shipping) $15 bucks. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Extra-Lo...757?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cea3771d

Do a search you might be able to find just one bit somewhere. 
I did a quick search on fee bay.

Maybe someone has one you need cheaper like say Harbor freight or someone?
Figure out how big of a hole you need.

If you make a groove and fill it in you might have to do some demo if you ever need to replace the wire.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I managed to get a 1/16 bit that was eight inches long at my local Fastenal store here in town, worked perfect for me, between the ties, through the foam, and then through the plywood, the small size make it quick drilling, and easy to push the wire down from the top..it was around three bucks as far as I remember?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Hutch,
There's a fastenal store off Jefferson Blvd on Vermont. Still on Jefferson and just before 95 on the left by the gas station there's a place that sells drill bits, router bits etc. Of course there's Grainger too.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

JackC said:


> Hutch,
> There's a fastenal store off Jefferson Blvd on Vermont. Still on Jefferson and just before 95 on the left by the gas station there's a place that sells drill bits, router bits etc. Of course there's Grainger too.


I'll check that out Jack.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I picked up a 12" 1/8" drill at the local ace hardware for under 3 bucks. Irwin brand. Seems decent.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'll second what danny bought, I bought the same thing at the same place. I have 2" foam with 1/2" plywood underneath and have drilled around 200 holes with mine.


----------



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

What are you guys using for feeder wire? I have been using 20 ga. speaker wire, the normal 2 wires in one insulation kinda thing and I found that just going through 1" foam and 1/2" plywood I needed a 3/16" drill bit so I was able to poke the wire through. Otherwise it didnt want to go through. I am presently rebuilding my entire 2'x 16' yard, expanding it to 20' and looking for better options. I used the speaker wire cause I was able to find 50' rolls of it at the dollar store for a buck. 

This time in my new benchwork I am only using 1/4" plywood with 1" foam overtop.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sounds like you got the cheapest option. I used 20g solid wire, it was easy to run through the holes I drilled, tho it was no where near what you paid for the speaker wire.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

For feeder wires you can also get 22 ga telephone wire. I get 50 ft rolls of 2 pair wire. Small can be hidden next to the track very easy and out of sight


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a few rolls of speaker wire I picked up at yard sales for pennies. I'll probably use that if I run out of the 22 awg solid. I would prefer to use solid wire but I'm not going to buy it if I don't have to.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Davidfd85 said:


> For feeder wires you can also get 22 ga telephone wire. I get 50 ft rolls of 2 pair wire. Small can be hidden next to the track very easy and out of sight


That is what I use and some are through 6 inches of foam.
A long drill from the local hardware store works to get through the sub-roadbed and foam.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Here's a cute trick I've been using to fish wire thru foam and plywood.
1. drill hole in desired spot
2. get yourself a plastic straw or piece of aluminum or brass tubing that is slightly smaller in outer diameter than the hole you just drilled
3. slide wire into straw or tubing until wire _almost comes out the other end_
4. shove tubing thru hole with wire inside
5. push wire a little further into tubing until it pokes out the end
6. pull straw/tubing off the wire
7. VOILA! Your wire is now thru the hole without pokin', fussin', and cussin'

Hint: small diameter tubing is available at any decent hobby shop and small diameter 12" drill bits are cheap at Sears

Have fun,
Bob


----------



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

Thats an AWESOME idea!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

But you're taking out all the fun.
pokin', fussin', and cussin' is the fun part. 

Sometimes I am amazed at the new cuss words I come up with.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

big ed said:


> But you're taking out all the fun.
> pokin', fussin', and cussin' is the fun part.
> 
> Sometimes I am amazed at the new cuss words I come up with.


I know what you mean. Good thing my layout is in the "building out back" cause once in awhile it gets pretty blue in there! If someone hid a recorder it would be XXX. 
Bob


----------



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

Haha....so I am not the only one cussing till Im blue at my layout and loco's at times?? Thats good to know, maybe I am semi-normal then...


----------



## Old Bill (Nov 28, 2013)

I've been told that anyone that plays with trains ain't any where near normal.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Einstein, Edison, Ford, and several other folks were consistently called "abnormal". :stroke:


----------

